# Which trek



## Tourpro (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking at a 2011 madone 4.7 or a 2012 4.5. Any suggestions I would really like to buy the better bike. It's my first carbon within my budget, help please.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

You'll be fine with either bike. They're both good rides so pick the one you like best. Just curious what other brands did you look at?


----------



## Tourpro (Apr 12, 2012)

Rode a cannondale six and a cad9 tried the trek madone 3.1 apex but for 100 more could upgrade to a 4.5. Must admit I don't really like the color of the 4.5 I think the 4.7 is a sharper bike but is the bb90 on 2012 that big of a deal


----------



## Tourpro (Apr 12, 2012)

Problem is where I am one dealer on has cannondale the other has trek and cervelo, specialized but really does not have much in stock to ride.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Tourpro said:


> Rode a cannondale six and a cad9 tried the trek madone 3.1 apex but for 100 more could upgrade to a 4.5. Must admit I don't really like the color of the 4.5 I think the 4.7 is a sharper bike but is the bb90 on 2012 that big of a deal


The BB90 is stiffer but not so much that the average rider would notice. I still believe you'll be fine on either bike. 
Are they offering a discount on the 2011? The local trek store has a few closeout 5.1's for $2300 and a 4.7 for 1999 just for reference.


----------



## Tourpro (Apr 12, 2012)

looking to buy the bike
on monday, 4.7 has full 105 group any thoughts


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

105 is an excellent group. If *YOU* like it, buy it.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a 2011 Trek 4.7. You will be very happy with it.


----------



## Madone 2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Trbogolf said:


> 105 is an excellent group. If *YOU* like it, buy it.


I agree, if you like it make the purchase. The 4.7 and the 4.5 are both good choices.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

I have a 2011 4.5 with the new 105 and another bike with a Dura Ace 7800 group. The DA is a little lighter and a touch smoother, but I feel no real loss with the 105. I actually prefer the hoods on the new Shimano stuff. The 4.5 is a great bike.


----------

